# ID my Western Flyer



## Willis24 (May 23, 2014)

I recently acquired a Western Flyer that I am having trouble identifying the year range on. It is one of the few that I have seen with a portion of the tank panel setting above the top tube, whereas most seem to be wedged between the tubes. There are quite a few parts missing and the wheels are not original, plus it was free, so it will just be a neighborhood rat. I just thought it would be nice to tell folks what I am riding when they ask.


----------



## StevieZ (May 23, 2014)

That looks to be a Western Flyer Sonic Flyer. Around the mid 60s. You missing a few parts. But that being a Middle Weight. The part aren't to hard to find. Great bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! It's an AMF built bike from around 63-68.


----------



## Willis24 (May 24, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome to the forum! It's an AMF built bike from around 63-68.



Thanks! That is very interesting... is it the same AMF that hindered Harley Davidson for a while? If so, it would stand to reason since this flyer does not seem to have the same charm and tank detail as some of the older models.


----------

